# hello fellow chrome chasers



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

hello, I am new to these forums and I just wanted to introduce myself. I am a student out of Kent State, and fell in love with steelhead fishing last winter. The only places I have fished are the Rocky River, but I am looking to expand my knowledge on the subject. I fished with spinning tackle, but am very interested in fly fishing some this year. I look forward to discussing tactics and what not for this up coming season. :woot:


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome! lots of good info here..I fish the rocky ALOT for steelies and I cant wait!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Welcome to the site.......


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard! It won't be long and this section of the forums will be firing back up.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks guys, fall cant come soon enough!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

So is it a bad thing that I just scheduled my classes, so that all my mornings for the fall semester are free to fish? . Hope to learn a lot by spending all that time on the water.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice!! You will be day dreaming in class about the morning fish battles!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> So is it a bad thing that I just scheduled my classes, so that all my mornings for the fall semester are free to fish? . Hope to learn a lot by spending all that time on the water.


IMO, i wouldnt waste your time buying vids or books, 95% of them are junk and there the way the guy who wrote the book fishes. Like you said, the more time on the water, the more you will learn, watch the guys who are catching fish, read the threads on here, ask alot of questions and try differant things everyday till you find the way for you that puts fish on your hook!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

What area do you live in....?????


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard,, looks like another addict to me,,, lol,,, nice to have you here. 5 to 6 weeks and the bite will be on,,,


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I live in Kent ohio right now, and travel up to the Rocky to fish for steelies. My gf is from Geneva, and lives right by the Grand, so im looking to try that out this season. Its about an hour drive to where I usually fish, Rockcliff springs (where I caught my 10 fish last spring). No class on fridays, and i managed to not start class on monday till 5pm! So when everyone is thinking about their fishing trips this weekend, hopefully I will be on the water. Looking forward to attending some of the steelhead seminars this fall.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The Chagrin and Grand are probably closer to you to fish. With a few fish under your belt already, you are well on your way to good 2010 season!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Golden1 said:


> Welcome aboard,, looks like another addict to me,,, lol,,, nice to have you here. 5 to 6 weeks and the bite will be on,,,



It hurts me when you remind me of the time we have left. Oh how I long for the river Chrome :hypnotized:


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tick tock its getting closerrrrrrr


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

conny isn't all that far. once hooked, you may even venture to the tribs in pa.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> So is it a bad thing that I just scheduled my classes, so that all my mornings for the fall semester are free to fish? . Hope to learn a lot by spending all that time on the water.


man freshman and soph. year in college I went from baseball morning workouts strait to the river for 2 hours and went to class. Had a 2 hour break between classes and the start of fall practice and you guessed it I was chasing steelie. Now im in southern PA and have to drive 3 hours for them. But its worth every dollar of gas for my truck and every hour on the road.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> So is it a bad thing that I just scheduled my classes, so that all my mornings for the fall semester are free to fish? . Hope to learn a lot by spending all that time on the water.



Lol ive been doin that every year since ive been able to schedule my own classes. I go to kent too. See ya on the rock

Ray


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ray your friends with kyle right? I work with him and derek at security. I think they have told me about you before


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

heck yeah, can't wait 

When you want some fly fishing advice, swing by the fly forum. Either way, tie up some RIDICULOUSLY LARGE bead-head princes, like #8 double heavy nymph hooks and 10-14 strands of peacock herl. The tail, wings, and body are all that matter, never mind that tinsel ribbing and the soft hackle, it's too much effort.

Tie lots of those, lots of crystal egg clusters, and hit the water. I promise you'll never look back to spinning gear - except on those cold days when your guides are frozen up!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Nothing like that old 6-8 year steelheading minor program at the local universities. 

Someday a university will likely add an accredited course to their curriculum. There's already a steelhead school and steelhead university. 

The rivers and streams are always the best teachers and as with anything in life, there's no substitute for firsthand experience.

Personally, I know I would have finished my degree a year or so sooner had it not been for that addiction that still lives on today.

Best fishes,

C510I


----------

